# IS SHE OR ISN'T SHE ? 340 days more pics



## crazyponies (Apr 18, 2012)

hi i've been watcing some posts on here and thought i would add pics of our mare who we're not sure if she is or isn't infoal

she was bred twice last year on 22nd june and 26 th june 2011

she had a foal at foot at the time.this colt was weaned off her in late october last year.

this is her just over a month ago, this was when i had 1st noticed her bagging up




she has had 3 foals and miscarried another.

top pics from then, bottom pics from today


----------



## crazyponies (Apr 18, 2012)

pics from today of her udder etc..


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome! Thanks for the pics. She looks like she could be to me.


----------



## crazyponies (Apr 18, 2012)

hers some more of her this morning, her udder goes down in mornings and back up more in the evenings will try and get better ones later, its throwing it down with rain here


----------



## crazyponies (Apr 18, 2012)

hi thankyou for your kind welcome

castlerock, she is a part fallabella blend mare



she is looking alot tidier now shes lost alot of her winter coat and had a tidy up under belly and head


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the Nutty Nursery



I like to abbreviate so unless you want me to call you Crazy you should tell us your name





Your mare is adorable and I say YES she is pregnant judging by her udder. Did it go down completely this winter after you weaned her foal? The best pics to take are:

udder from behind

profile of her tummy

pic from behind to see how wide she is



oh and a head shot cos we don't want to hurt her feelings





Welcome





Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the best mare watching forum around!! Now first we need your name and second we also need the name of your very pretty girl. And yes, I would say that you will have a new foal in the next month.





So glad you joined us here, keep the pictures coming and please ask any questions you might have - oh, and dont forget to join in the other threads so you can get to know some of us nutty people and we can get to know you!!


----------



## crazyponies (May 1, 2012)

hi everyone

right my name is courtney, we have 13 miniatures and poss two mares to due to foal, one is def as i had her scanned.

we live in south derbyshire, uk have children, german shepherd, cat, as well as running own our scaffold buisness

we love to show our horses we 1st got a miniature back in 2010 and started showing last year, i have always had big horses, rode since the age of 6





we have so far have had really good results with the mini's in the show ring here in uk, we actually won the UK AMHA SPRING SUPREME OF SHOW a few weeks ago with our 3 yr old stallion, on his 1st ever time out.

Back to sparkle is she or isn't she infoal i just don't know with her, her temperment has really changed, her bag has stayed the same down in morning up at night but no change in it, not filling behind yet.

she would be due from 14 th may onwards from covering dates at 326 days, i did a milk test strip last night it has gone the brownish colour with the orange ting round the outside?

will get some pics of her again today





shes strange some days she looks big and lopesided, other days she doesn't look like she is, she is a full up marewith plenty of leg, this would be her 4 foal


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2012)

Oh great - another UK dweller!!





Hi again Courtney, I was wondering where you and your pretty mare had got to. Many congrats for your win at the AMHA Spring Show, brilliant!! Can we see a pic of the clever boy please.





From the last pictures that you posted of Sparkle, I'm sure that she's in foal. But, if you have read the other topics here, you will know that this year the mares have thown away the rule book completely, leaving their poor owners both very puzzled and totally exhausted! So I dont think that Sparkle is going to be any different - you wouldn't be so lucky. LOL!!

So count on her being in foal until you get to somewhere around August time and proof that she has gone over her possible dates somewhat!!


----------



## crazyponies (May 1, 2012)

Hi Anna

great to hear from another british person, your not a million miles away either



thanks for the advice, i have come to realise that these minis, don't have a rule book like the bigger equines i'm use too lol!!

sorry met to say she was covered by '' little kings power buck'' buckskin son of boones buckaroo

shes really driving me round the twist, with is she or isn't she lol! i wish now i had scanned her aswell, but i didn't think she had took as she was still showing a season, so decided to let her have this year off, so i could cover her with our AMHA for 2013 foal

i will get pics of her later, shes now in and on camera over night

heres a pic of ''ujenik extasys tomahawk'' after winning last month. he is a silver bay really, his coats just coming now, so he looks strawberrry roan at the minute, love him to bits


----------



## crazyponies (May 1, 2012)

another of tomahawk at home

the perlino pinto is sparkles son by power buck, from last year, i am hoping its a filly this time if she is





she always throws coloured foals, all her previous have been dilute coloureds to the buckskins,


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 1, 2012)

I would say yes she is in foal...but I'm not the greatest at guessing lol. She sure is a pretty girl!!


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

Hi Courtney 



, another Brit, a few more and we can take over 



Sparkles is just gorgeous, I hope you get your filly this year


----------



## crazyponies (May 1, 2012)

hi eagle, andrea, i do really hope she is.

A filly (fingers crossed) would be lovely from her as we already have a full brother, but as long as its heathy thats all that matters





as her milk strip showed some orange colouring would you all take this that she is?


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2012)

Dont ask me about milk strips - I never use them (too old fashioned - they were never around when I was breeding the big horses so I never started them with the minis).

Just wanted to say that your stallion is just perfection - the Ujenik's lot bred some very nice horses didn't they! Will he be your stallion for the future? Where else are you showing him this year?

How's Sparkle doing - looking any closer (apart from the coloured milk of course!).


----------



## crazyponies (May 2, 2012)

hi anna

thankyou we do love tomahawk! we have quiet a few ujenik bred horses here, he is to be our stud stallion yes



we are planning on doing some HOYS qualifers and MHCGB /MHOYS with him later in the year, hes changing into his silver bay colouring now so looks very multi coloured. i do hope to tey and get him to the amha spring show aborad next year, with another of our stallions





back to sparkle well i have had to horsey friends round today and both have said shes def must be hiding something in there, so thats everyone saying she must be so far, only time will tell





shes not looking any diff then she ha sbeen i tink she has dropped slightly and has def got large over the last 4 weeks i'm excitied now i have 2 due


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2012)

Just been visiting your website Courtney, you have some very beautiful horses.





I recognise the English stud names of several of your mares - we have two Boltwoods, several Toyhorses and Jill Dukes (Dukes) is a very good friend as she lives in Wales near us. Also if you get to Weyhill in May, do please say Hi to Sharon and Derek for me please - they got us started in showing many moons ago and visit here for 'catch up' time and long chats over a meal. Great folks!

Due to family commitments we are not showing this year, but still holding hopes of being able to drag something out of the field to make it to MHOYS as it is such a fun weekend!





Good luck with your showing programme for the rest of the year!


----------



## crazyponies (May 3, 2012)

thankyou ann, we are very proud of our horses indeed





heres a pic taken this am before i took sparkle back with her friends for the day, shes def wider, no change in her bag yet, so think we have a while still


----------



## crazyponies (May 14, 2012)

well sparkle is 326 days today, looking loads bigger, has filled a little more behind now, our other mare has also started to bag up abit now, i do h

ope they don't decide to go at the same time


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

would love some updated pics if you could pretty


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

how exciting! I agree Cassie we need some new pics


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2012)

Yes you can't update without pics, it's against the rules :nod


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2012)

LOL!! Courtney - they are a demanding lot arn't they!! But they are right, pictures are necessary!!


----------



## crazyponies (May 15, 2012)

will get some of them later for you all


----------



## crazyponies (May 17, 2012)

hi guys finally got more pics of sparkle for you well she would be 326 days from her last covering date today, shes driving me mad, shes showing to a stallion if hes around and then is beheaving like a stallion with the other mares????????

is this common in minis, some one told me it was? but she has always shown to the stallion thoughout? thats why i orignally thought she can't be?

i'm just noot sure if shes having a phanton or not?

i def keep seeing movement and feeling something unless i am going mad?

her bag is the same pretty much, her milk glands are very full and hot and her bag at back seemed slightly bigger this morning?

heres pic see what u all think now?

owe and we have a friends mini mare and filly foal arrive she loves the foal and she is always hanging around them, is this normal? she is the herd leader?

sorry for overload of questions


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2012)

I think you will be seeing a foal when she is ready to let you! LOL!! She's looking good and IMO right on course.





Yes, it is quite normal for mares to act 'strange' when in late (even early) pregnancy - it's the hormones flying around!!

How about a pic or two of your other expectant mare?


----------



## crazyponies (May 17, 2012)

thanks anna

right this is amy, daughter of little kings double extasy



our other def infoal mare



who has started bagging up last week, i'm hoping for a pally from her











pic of amy when we were showing her alittle


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2012)

Oh Amy is a pretty girl as well - and she looks as though she's moving along nicely. Hope you get your palli foal.


----------



## crazyponies (May 18, 2012)

ok pic from this morning, do you think she looks like she has dropped more?


----------



## AnnaC (May 18, 2012)

Oh YES!!


----------



## crazyponies (May 21, 2012)

right up date on sparkle, she has been quiet and on her own last few days while with the other ladies, last night she was alot quieter coming in and spent most of night scratching bum, kicking udder and lieing down and getting up, today she is restless and not eating a great deal, still scratching bum loads!! looks like she has slacken off behind alot, her udder is full and hot in front and mnore fiklled behind, do we think we are near folks


----------



## crazyponies (May 31, 2012)

hello everyone

well still no foal, she went like she was going last friday, pawing, getting down and then getting up for a good 4 hours or more, couldn't get settled at all, then at 2.35am she stopped and went to sleep, we have had nothing from her since then, to me she doens't look as dropped or as wide either, could she have had a phanton preg do you think????

shes still got a bag and a belly but to me its not as big or as low as she was last week, she would be 343 days from 1st covering or 340 days today from last covering, just don't no what to think, rang the vets, but they advised just to leave her and see up to 360 days after that to take her in to get er checked over, shes happy in herself etc..


----------



## crazyponies (May 31, 2012)

heres some pics from side taken this morning, i still think i can feel the foal but its really hard, your never sure if you felt it or not !! shes driving us all mad!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 31, 2012)

As Diane says, the nearer they get to foaling the less the foal seems to move, so you are progressing - or rather she is!!

It certainly looks as though the foal has dropped a bit - you really need to be down on your knees alongside her to give the proper view of a possible 'V' shape - you have taken the pics from a standing up position. But she's looking right on course to me for a mare at 340 days.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 7, 2012)

How are things looking Courtney - would love to have an update.


----------

